# Why talking to get rid of Raef LaFrentz?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I heard rumors to get rid of Raef LaFrentz. WHY??? I know he has only one year left if I beleive on his contract. Raef is an amazing player. He will only get better. I know in the West you need a very big man since you have Shaq in LA, Pollard/Divic in Sac town, The twin towers, soon to be the Yao Ming show. Raef has the advantage of them, take them out of the home, "The lane". He can shoot the three. However, he does need to go to a team that could use him as a PF not a C. However, Dallas has the Luxuery to have two of the best PF/C in the game. Raef and Dirk. Just think of the marketing follies they can use Dirk and Raef in.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

One can't ever tell what Cuban will do and rumors are only rumors until Cuban does something. For all we know Raef will stay in Dallas, he is far better than Bradley ever thought of becoming.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

I think I have said this before, but with the style of play the Mavs employ, a real big guy would hamper them. LaFrenyz is big enough yet agile enough to run the floor in the run and gun-type games


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

Personally I like Raef's game and think he would be much more effective as a PF. The only problem I have with him is that he has almost no low post game. He is only 25 so he's still young enough to learn. I think he would get much more open looks if players had to respect his low post game.

As for being traded ... it is a possability however I don't think it's going to be for Zo, Dale Davis, or Mutombo. I have a feeling that if he's traded for anyone it will be for a young big man like Olowakandi.


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

As much as I hate the guy, I think the Mavs would do very well to get a slick passing, smart high post center like Vlade Divac to help get their jump shooters open. LaFrentz is a good player, but I think he gets a little overwelmed with the run and gun Mavs offense. Certainly in Denver, that was not the prefered style of play. I do, however, think that with time and more seasoning, LaFrentz can be the center that the Mavs need.


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RunninRaven *
> As much as I hate the guy, I think the Mavs would do very well to get a slick passing, smart high post center like Vlade Divac to help get their jump shooters open. LaFrentz is a good player, but I think he gets a little overwelmed with the run and gun Mavs offense. Certainly in Denver, that was not the prefered style of play. I do, however, think that with time and more seasoning, LaFrentz can be the center that the Mavs need.


I agree. A player like Vlade would definately help the Mavs. I also think (and have said) that Raef can become a younger version of Vlade (with more range) with a little work. He's only 25 so he has time to work on his passing and low post moves.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I knew Raef in college. He graduated two years before me. I think he is one of the best up and coming players in NBA. I think Mavs would be benefit with having Raef. He can take some of the traditional centers out of their comfort zone since he is built more of a PF player. In the Mavs schemes, Dirk and Raef can be interchangable. One can guard the other team center and vice versa.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RunninRaven *
> As much as I hate the guy, I think the Mavs would do very well to get a slick passing, smart high post center like Vlade Divac to help get their jump shooters open. LaFrentz is a good player, but I think he gets a little overwelmed with the run and gun Mavs offense. Certainly in Denver, that was not the prefered style of play. I do, however, think that with time and more seasoning, LaFrentz can be the center that the Mavs need.


Hmmm, the more I think about it, the more I see Vlade doing very well in Dallas.
But after the way he played Shaq (quite well at times) and his strong showing, would the Kings be willing to let him go, especially with their budding championship contender status?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Shaqs big toe *
> 
> 
> Hmmm, the more I think about it, the more I see Vlade doing very well in Dallas.
> But after the way he played Shaq (quite well at times) and his strong showing, would the Kings be willing to let him go, especially with their budding championship contender status?


I seriously doubt he would leave sac town.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt he would leave sac town.


yeah I know. he knows he's on a winner there. Why spoil it, especially at his age?


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

No way Vlade would ever come to Dallas. He's on a better team (right now), and fits in very very well with the Kings. Besides if he came to Dallas he would then be competing against the Kings. No way do the Maloof brothers want that.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I can't see the Maloof brothers trading Vlade either. As for Raef, I would like to see some toughness in the post from him on offense as well as defense. 

I think it is still up in the air as to whether Raef stays in Dallas or is traded for someone like the courageous Alonzo Mourning (who has the courage it takes to stay in there against Shaq).


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I think Dallas will never be able to beat the Lakers as long as Shaq and Kobe are attached.


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Penny Hardaway *
> I think Dallas will never be able to beat the Lakers as long as Shaq and Kobe are attached.


I agree with the Shaq part but not Kobe. As long as Shaq is with the Lakers the Mavs will struggle to beat them. 

As for Kobe, the Mavs have players that can at least match up with him. You can't completely stop Kobe but the Mavs have been able to contain him.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Isiah Thomas was interviewed on some program on espn yesterday. He was asked what it would take to beat Shaq and he said, *courage*. I agree wholeheartedly.

A team can change their roster all they want, but if they don't get guys who have *courage*, they won't beat Shaq.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Just having fun with an old thread. :grinning: 

Things were slow...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

not funny. i was like wtf when i read shaq and kobe together, then i saw the date.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Raef LaFrentz is gone?!?!?!?!

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> not funny. i was like wtf when i read shaq and kobe together, then i saw the date.


I forgot about you guys outside of our universe...sorry about that. :rofl:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Who's Raef Lafrentz... 


Just kidding, one of the only Iowans in the game. I've noticed the good players who were born in Iowa always go to Kansas University. That was some serious bumpage though


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jet said:


> That was some serious bumpage though


The oldest one I could find. I threw it up just to give a giggle and show how things have changed.

Now I regret it. :sigh:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Starting now, no one reply.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Why would people have problem with bumping AN EXTREMELY OLD thread?

I thought it was funny....

:cheers:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

OMG!WTF! Bumping an old thread!?!?!?

What has gotten into you? Have you no forum etiquette?




/kidding


.....Loving the Slingblade avy Bray. :clap:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Why would people have problem with bumping AN EXTREMELY OLD thread?
> 
> I thought it was funny....
> 
> :cheers:


Me too.

Actually, I was hoping to pick up the topic in today's verbage. Personally, I think if Raef was still in a Mav uni, Avery would ride him hard. 

Probably force him into retirement.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Actually, I was hoping to pick up the topic in today's verbage. Personally, I think if Raef was still in a Mav uni, Avery would ride him hard.
> 
> Probably force him into retirement.


AJ would ride him as hard has KVH? LOL...

KVH certainly knew how to be a benchwarmer...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> not funny. i was like wtf when i read shaq and kobe together, then i saw the date.


the thread title was a dead givaway sir


----------

